# BQT 530W L8 Pure Power Modular



## Tharganoth (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebes BQT-Team, gerne würde ich eine XFX R9 290X mit 8GB RAM verbauen und bin nun unsicher, ob das NT reicht.
Ihren Netzteilrechner habe ich bereits benutzt, jedoch leider ist meine CPU noch nicht eingepflegt, weshalb ich einen i5 4440 mit 85W TDP genommen habe, während meine CPU mit 65W TDP beziffert ist, allerdings leicht übertaktet werden wird.
Das Ergebnis war, dass das L8 ausreichen würde, die geplante Übertaktung habe ich aber nicht eingegeben, da die CPU ja schon mehr verbraucht als meine.

Hier die Eckdaten:

Intel Core i5 5675C 
Asus Z97I-PLUS Intel Z97 So.1150 
16GB (2x 8192MB) Kingston ValueRAM DDR3L-1600 DIMM
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A
2x Gehäuselüfter
128GB Samsung SM951 M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4
2xCrucial SSD 500GB

Hardware ist bereits vorhanden, von der GPU abgesehen, darum bitte keine anderen Tipps, sondern nur die Info, ob das machbar ist 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. Juni 2015)

Nur als Info TDP ist nicht der Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Tharganoth (18. Juni 2015)

Das ist mir schon bewusst, nur nach irgendeiner Klassifizierung muss ich ja gehen, wenn meine CPU nicht gelistet ist


----------



## Tharganoth (18. Juni 2015)

Habe an anderer Stelle schon Antwort vom Support bekommen, danke auch an dieser Stelle


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2015)

L8 ist nicht für moderne Grafikkarten und schon garnicht High End geeignet.
Investiere also etwas mehr und hol dir das E10 500


----------



## xHaru (18. Juni 2015)

E10 500W wäre das Mindeste für das System. Das L8 kannst du hierfür getrost vergessen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2015)

Tharganoth schrieb:


> Hallo liebes BQT-Team, gerne würde ich eine XFX R9 290X mit 8GB RAM verbauen und bin nun unsicher, ob das NT reicht.



Großartig nachfragen oder nachrechnen kannst du eigentlich vergessen.
Einfach ausprobieren. Falls das Netzteil nicht reicht, wirst du das schon merken.

Grundsätzlich rate ich zu einem besseren Netzteil, da das L8 technisch gesehen schon Antik ist [wo bleibt eigentlich das L9?], aber da du es schon hast, kannst du es einfach ausprobieren.


----------

